# Aufwand Sicherheit Anlage + CE-Beauftragter



## stevenn (15 März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

so jetzt habe ich mal eine sehr außergewöhnliche Frage, bei der es kein richtig oder falsch gibt denke ich. Ich würde nur mal so nach euren Aufgaben im Unternehmen fragen und wieviel Zeit ihr dafür bekommt. in diesem Forum natürlich eher bezogen auf Sicherheit von Anlagen / Maschinen und CE-Aufgaben. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie aufwendig eure Aufgaben in diesen Bereichen sind und wieviel Zeit ihr dafür habt.

Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass jetzt die unterschiedlichsten Antworten kommen, weil die Anlagen / Maschinen komplett unterschiedlich sein können, aber so eine ganz kurze Beschreibung eurer Aufgaben und Verantwortung im Unternehmen wäre interessant.


----------



## stevenn (15 März 2022)

Ich bin in einem Sondermaschinenbauunternehmen tätig und hier für die Sicherheit / Sicherheitsauslegung der Prüfstände zuständig. Ich verantworte die Durchführung des Konformitätsbewertungsverfahrens, sowie die Einhaltung aller relevanter Richtlinien und Normen. Hier im speziellen die EN 12100, EN 13849-1/-2, EN 13850, ... .Im Projektverlauf werden die Bedürfnisse des Kunden ermittelt und dann die Risikobeurteilung anhand der bestehenden Gefahren erledigt. Die Gegenmaßnahmen sind teilweise sehr individuell und an die Bedürfnisse des Kunden angepasst. 
wichtigste Aufgaben:
- Risikobeurteilung (RBU) zusammen mit Konstruktionsabteilungen
- Abteilungen auf aktuellem Sand halten (Sicherheit und CE)
- Vertrieb beraten
- Design Reviews mit Kunden
- Auswahl Komponenten Sicherheitstechnik gemäß RBU
- Bildung von Sicherheitsfunktionen
- Überprüfung Programmierung SafetySPS
- Validierung und Verifizierung der Sicherheitstechnik
- Überprüfung der technischen Unterlagen
- Wenn alle CE-Aufgaben erledigt sind, lege ich unserem Geschäftsführer die Konformitätserklärung zur Unterschrift vor

Hierfür bekomme ich dann für Aufträge die im Durchschnitt 1-1,5 Jahre dauern ca. 80-100 Stunden pro Auftrag und in dieser Zeit sollten alle notwendigen Aufgaben erledigt werden, was teilweise wirklich nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Blockmove (15 März 2022)

Wie soll man da eine aussagekräftige Antwort dazu geben?
Anlagen, Aufgaben, Firmenstrukturen, Organisation lässt sich nur schwer vergleichen.

Nachdem was du schilderst, sind 100 Std. sicher knapp.

Hängt aber auch ganz entscheidend vom Standardisierungsgrad ab.
CE und Safety können auch aus 90% Copy and Paste bestehen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (15 März 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie soll man da eine aussagekräftige Antwort dazu geben?
> Anlagen, Aufgaben, Firmenstrukturen, Organisation lässt sich nur schwer vergleichen.
> 
> Nachdem was du schilderst, sind 100 Std. sicher knapp.
> ...


das ist mir durchaus bewusst, habe ich ja auch bei der Eröffnung des Threads geschrieben. 
ich sehe hierin auch den Vorteil die anderen und deren Aufgabengebiete besser einzuschätzen und kennen zu lernen. von dir weiß ich zum Beispiel, dass du dich im Bereich Sicherheitstechnik und CE sehr gut auskennst, aber ich weiß nicht genau was deine Aufgabe in deinem Unternehmen ist. 
ich würde mich halt gerne mit dem ein oder anderen, der nahe an meinem Aufgabengebiet ist, über grundsätzliche Sachen austauschen z.B. per pn.manche Themen wie z.B. Zeitaufwand machen im öffentlichen Forum wenig Sinn.

wenn der Thread den meisten nach keinen Sinn macht, kann man ihn auch löschen.


----------



## ducati (15 März 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> Hierfür bekomme ich dann für Aufträge die im Durchschnitt 1-1,5 Jahre dauern ca. 80-100 Stunden pro Auftrag und in dieser Zeit sollten alle notwendigen Aufgaben erledigt werden, was teilweise wirklich nicht möglich ist.


ist doch immer so  oder gibts hier jemanden, bei dem das nicht so ist?

Grundsätzlich bei mir frisst das organisatorische Drumherum die meiste Zeit. Also überspitzt gesagt, Du krigst ne Projektnummer auf nem gelben Klebezettel auf den Tisch gelegt und eh Du rausgefunden hast, was Du eigentlich programmieren sollst, ist schon die Hälfte der Projektzeit um...


----------



## PeterK1981 (15 März 2022)

Wir stellen Maschinen her, die in Serienproduktion hergestellt werden. Je nach Projekt kann es auch zu kundenspezifischen Änderungen kommen. Ich bin hier für die komplette Maschinensicherheit (Mechanik, Elektrotechnik und funktionale Sicherheit) zuständig und kümmere mich, zusammen mit meinen Kollegen aus dem Ausland, auch für die Einhaltung der jeweiligen nationalen Vorschriften weltweit. 
Nebenbei bin ich auch Fachkraft für Arbeitssicherheit.
Bei mir ist es tatsächlich mittlerweile ein full-time Job.


----------



## Blockmove (15 März 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> von dir weiß ich zum Beispiel, dass du dich im Bereich Sicherheitstechnik und CE sehr gut auskennst, aber ich weiß nicht genau was deine Aufgabe in deinem Unternehmen ist.



Ich bin Elektrokonstrukteur bei uns im Haus. Das umfasst Hard- und Software und eben auch Maschinensicherheit.
Mit CE und Safety stehe ich persönlich auf Kriegsfuß ... Aber man kann einen Gegner nur besiegen, wenn man ihn kennt  😜

Problem bei CE und Safety ist - meiner Meinung nach - sich nicht zu verrennen.
Im Vordergrund muß die funktionale Konformität (also die sichere Maschine) stehen und nicht hunderte Seiten Papier.
Das sehen zwar ganz viele Safety-Experten anders, aber ein formaler Fehler bei der CE-Erklärung ist maximal eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.
Eine unsichere Maschine hingegen kann ein Strafverfahren bedeuten.


----------



## Stefan_M81 (15 März 2022)

Bin ebenfalls Elektrokontrukteur bei uns im Haus. Wir machen für uns selbst auch nur ne kleine CE. Risikobeurteilung, Sistema, Prüfprotokolle und kleine Bedienungsanleitung mit Konformitätserklärung vom Chef. Je nach Maschinengrösse 1-2 Wochen.
Aber muss dazu sagen das wir fast nur Kaufteile nutzen. Die meisten Probleme die wir haben, ist die Sicherheit umzusetzen damit die Maschine noch einstellbar und bedienbar bleibt bzw wird.


----------



## s_kraut (15 März 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> Ich bin in einem Sondermaschinenbauunternehmen tätig und hier für die Sicherheit / Sicherheitsauslegung der Prüfstände zuständig. Ich verantworte die Durchführung des Konformitätsbewertungsverfahrens, sowie die Einhaltung aller relevanter Richtlinien und Normen. Hier im speziellen die EN 12100, EN 13849-1/-2, EN 13850, ... .Im Projektverlauf werden die Bedürfnisse des Kunden ermittelt und dann die Risikobeurteilung anhand der bestehenden Gefahren erledigt. Die Gegenmaßnahmen sind teilweise sehr individuell und an die Bedürfnisse des Kunden angepasst.
> wichtigste Aufgaben:
> - Risikobeurteilung (RBU) zusammen mit Konstruktionsabteilungen
> - Abteilungen auf aktuellem Sand halten (Sicherheit und CE)
> ...


Hab jetzt schon einiges von deinen Kommentaren gelesen und denke dass du schon klug genug bist, die einzelnen Teilschritte jeweils mit den anderen Mitarbeitern/Abteilungen/Organisationen entsprechend in den Besprechungsprotokollen, Mailverkehr usw zu dokumentieren, damit es im Zweifelsfall nicht all zu einfach ist, die Last einfach da abzuladen wo die Lücke ist.

Was den Zeitaufwand angeht - falls du es wirklich allein stemmen sollst, dann ist es mindestens Faktor 2 zu wenig (je nach dem wie standardisiert ihr arbeiten könnt). 
Ansonsten wenn es nur dein Anteil ist, es aber maßgeblich vom Workflow her eher im Team läuft und du halt hier und da beratend dabei bist, dann denke ich aus meiner Warte dass es so ungefähr normal sein könnte vom Zeitaufwand her.


----------



## Elektriko (15 März 2022)

Grob:
bei mir, RBU + Sistema + Sicherheitsabnahme. Maschinen mit zB Pnoz multi oder F-SPS, 3-6 Motoren mit FU, Pneumatik, Hydraulik, 2-4 Sicherheitstüren, BWS, 3-6 Not-Halt. 
Für alles habe ich zwischen 30 und 60 Stunden, manchmal weniger, häng von Projekt ab. Die Zeit ist wirklich knapp.


----------



## s_kraut (15 März 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Grob:
> bei mir, RBU + Sistema + Sicherheitsabnahme. Maschinen mit zB Pnoz multi oder F-SPS, 3-6 Motoren mit FU, Pneumatik, Hydraulik, 2-4 Sicherheitstüren, BWS, 3-6 Not-Halt.
> Für alles habe ich zwischen 30 und 60 Stunden, manchmal weniger, häng von Projekt ab. Die Zeit ist wirklich knapp.


ja wie gesagt es kommt drauf an wie standardisiert man arbeiten kann.


----------



## Blockmove (15 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Hab jetzt schon einiges von deinen Kommentaren gelesen und denke dass du schon klug genug bist, die einzelnen Teilschritte jeweils mit den anderen Mitarbeitern/Abteilungen/Organisationen entsprechend in den Besprechungsprotokollen, Mailverkehr usw zu dokumentieren, damit es im Zweifelsfall nicht all zu einfach ist, die Last einfach da abzuladen wo die Lücke ist.
> 
> Was den Zeitaufwand angeht - falls du es wirklich allein stemmen sollst, dann ist es mindestens Faktor 2 zu wenig (je nach dem wie standardisiert ihr arbeiten könnt).
> Ansonsten wenn es nur dein Anteil ist, es aber maßgeblich vom Workflow her eher im Team läuft und du halt hier und da beratend dabei bist, dann denke ich aus meiner Warte dass es so ungefähr normal sein könnte vom Zeitaufwand her.


Ich denke du hast hier die 2 wichtigsten Punkte genannt:

Workflow
Standardisierung
Damit kann man richtig viel Zeit sparen.
Habe ich standardisierte Bauelemente und Sicherheitsfunktionen, dann kostet mich die Sistema bei einer großen Anlage 1 Tag.
Muss ich alles neu zusammentragen, dann sitzt man auch mal über eine Woche dran.
Das selbe bei der RBU. Ist man frühzeitig eingebunden und es läuft im Team (Mechanik, Elektrik, Safety), dann ist die RBU kein Problem.
Hat man lauter Einzelkinder um sich rum, dann wird's zur Quälerei.

Vielleicht kann man auch sagen: "Safety ist Erziehungssache"


----------



## Elektriko (15 März 2022)

Für alle: müsst ihr auch Stunden buchen?


----------



## Stefan_M81 (16 März 2022)

😂😂 ja muss sogar richtigen Stundenzettel schreiben, weil ich auch Instandhaltung und Reparaturen mache.


----------



## stevenn (16 März 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Für alle: müsst ihr auch Stunden buchen?


ja


----------



## stevenn (16 März 2022)

danke für die bisherigen Rückmeldungen. so ungefähr habe ich mir das vorgestellt.
PeterK1981​unsere Aufgaben hören sich sehr sehr ähnlich an, interessant.


----------



## s_kraut (16 März 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Für alle: müsst ihr auch Stunden buchen?


ja.


----------



## s_kraut (16 März 2022)

Ich bin gerade auch dem Thema funktionale Sicherheit beschäftigt. 

Die Designprüfung haben wir soweit im Sack, das läuft mit Verwendung von Typicals die jeweils durchgerechnet und geprüft sind. Vermutlich ähnlich wie @Blockmove es andeutet. Bei der Konzeption und Ausführung haben uns Teilsystem-Lieferanten wie Pilz, Phoenix und Siemens recht hilfsbereit unterstützt. 

Wie macht ihr es mit den Prüfungen? Einfach die Prüfanweisungen der Teilsysteme wie z.B. Lichtschranke, Not-Halt-Sicherheitsrelais, FU nehmen oder schreibt ihr die Infos in ein eigenes Dokument zusammen?


----------



## Tommi (16 März 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich bin Elektrokonstrukteur bei uns im Haus. Das umfasst Hard- und Software und eben auch Maschinensicherheit.
> Mit CE und Safety stehe ich persönlich auf Kriegsfuß ... Aber man kann einen Gegner nur besiegen, wenn man ihn kennt  😜
> 
> Problem bei CE und Safety ist - meiner Meinung nach - sich nicht zu verrennen.
> ...


Die größten Feinde des diesbezüglichen gesunden Menschenverstandes sind die internen Auditoren...


----------



## Elektriko (16 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auch dem Thema funktionale Sicherheit beschäftigt.
> 
> Die Designprüfung haben wir soweit im Sack, das läuft mit Verwendung von Typicals die jeweils durchgerechnet und geprüft sind. Vermutlich ähnlich wie @Blockmove es andeutet. Bei der Konzeption und Ausführung haben uns Teilsystem-Lieferanten wie Pilz, Phoenix und Siemens recht hilfsbereit unterstützt.
> 
> Wie macht ihr es mit den Prüfungen? Einfach die Prüfanweisungen der Teilsysteme wie z.B. Lichtschranke, Not-Halt-Sicherheitsrelais, FU nehmen oder schreibt ihr die Infos in ein eigenes Dokument zusammen?



Ein eigenes Dokument.
Was meinst du mit "funktionale" Sicherheit?


----------



## s_kraut (16 März 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ein eigenes Dokument.
> Was meinst du mit "funktionale" Sicherheit?


ich versteh die Frage nicht, was willst du wissen...
- woran ich gerade konkret arbeite?
- was ich unter funktionale Sicherheit verstehe?
-...?


----------



## Elektriko (16 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> ich versteh die Frage nicht, was willst du wissen...
> - woran ich gerade konkret arbeite?
> - was ich unter funktionale Sicherheit verstehe?
> -...?


Nein, nicht konkretes, ich verstehe nicht die Bedeutung von "funktionale" Sicherheit.... Machst du RBU, Gefährdungsbeurteilungen, Sistema, Sicherheitsabnahmen, E-Pläne, etc?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 März 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Nein, nicht konkretes, ich verstehe nicht die Bedeutung von "funktionale" Sicherheit


https://www.tuvsud.com/de-de/indust-re/funktionale-sicherheit-info


----------



## s_kraut (16 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> https://www.tuvsud.com/de-de/indust-re/funktionale-sicherheit-info


Sehr schön, und sogar mit SIL - so wie´s sein muss  🤠


----------



## PeterK1981 (17 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auch dem Thema funktionale Sicherheit beschäftigt.
> 
> Die Designprüfung haben wir soweit im Sack, das läuft mit Verwendung von Typicals die jeweils durchgerechnet und geprüft sind. Vermutlich ähnlich wie @Blockmove es andeutet. Bei der Konzeption und Ausführung haben uns Teilsystem-Lieferanten wie Pilz, Phoenix und Siemens recht hilfsbereit unterstützt.
> 
> Wie macht ihr es mit den Prüfungen? Einfach die Prüfanweisungen der Teilsysteme wie z.B. Lichtschranke, Not-Halt-Sicherheitsrelais, FU nehmen oder schreibt ihr die Infos in ein eigenes Dokument zusammen?


Wir schreiben die Testszenarien in ein eigenes Dokument (Excel File) und führen darin alle Prüfungen auf.


----------



## nilpferd (17 März 2022)

Um mal wieder auf die Ausgangsfrage von Stevenn zu kommen, hier meine 2 ct:

Mein Arbeitgeber ist ein überschaubares Unternehmen, das im Anlagen- / Sondermaschinenbau tätig ist. Dort bin ich als Elektrokonstrukteur beschäftigt und erfülle noch die Aufgaben eines Dokumentationsbeauftragten und CE-Koordinators.
Ich wünschte, ich hätte das Gehalt dieser drei Stellen^^
Abgesehen davon, dass ich mich ständig mit GF und Einkauf über Beschaffungsnotwendigkeiten (Normen, Messgeräte, Wasserkocher) herumschlagen muss, kann ich kaum klagen.
Die Zeit, die ich für RBU, Doku, CE etc. benötige (je nach Anlage schon mal 200h oder mehr) wird mir ohne Rechtfertigungsdruck eingeräumt.
Ich lebe also im Paradies.
Natürlich muss ich die Arbeitszeit auch verbuchen und Nachfragen parieren. In den letzten 10 Jahren ist da alles gut gegangen.

Grüße,
Martin


----------



## stevenn (17 März 2022)

nilpferd schrieb:


> Um mal wieder auf die Ausgangsfrage von Stevenn zu kommen, hier meine 2 ct:
> 
> Mein Arbeitgeber ist ein überschaubares Unternehmen, das im Anlagen- / Sondermaschinenbau tätig ist. Dort bin ich als Elektrokonstrukteur beschäftigt und erfülle noch die Aufgaben eines Dokumentationsbeauftragten und CE-Koordinators.
> Ich wünschte, ich hätte das Gehalt dieser drei Stellen^^
> ...


sehr interessant, danke für deinen Beitrag.
Wasserkocher, was ist denn das für eine Sondermaschine


----------



## s_kraut (17 März 2022)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Wir schreiben die Testszenarien in ein eigenes Dokument (Excel File) und führen darin alle Prüfungen auf.


So ähnlich machen wir es auch: es gibt eine Liste mit Maschinen in der Anlage (die muss der Vertrieb eh für sein Angebot machen) und eine Liste mit Gefahrenstellen (die liefert der jeweilige Unterlieferant oder die Konstruktion wenn es was eigenes ist). Daraus macht man im Team die RBU und listet daraus resultierend die Sicherheitsfunktionen mit der gewünschten Schutzwirkung+PL/SIL.
Die gleiche Liste beinhaltet später die erreichten PL/SIL und die Prüfanleitungen, damit nichts vergessen wird.


stevenn schrieb:


> sehr interessant, danke für deinen Beitrag.
> Wasserkocher, was ist denn das für eine Sondermaschine


Wasserkocher ist ein prima Hilfsmittel für die Kalibrierprüfung von Temperaturmessstellen (IP-Schutzklasse x7  ) 
Damit komm ich schon mal von 15°C - 90°C, wenn es grad kein Schnee gibt.


----------



## nilpferd (17 März 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> Wasserkocher, was ist denn das für eine Sondermaschine



Der gemeine glubschäugige Wasserkocher kommt in freier Wildbahn nur noch sehr selten vor, seit er von Friseuren, Obermonteuren und Büroangestellten in Teeküchen und Baukontainern domestiziert wurde. 
Erschwerdend muss er sich jedes Jahr ein DGUV-Bickerl aufdrücken lassen.


----------



## Elektriko (17 März 2022)

nilpferd schrieb:


> Erschwerdend muss er sich jedes Jahr ein DGUV-Bickerl aufdrücken lassen.


🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Profilator (20 März 2022)

Hallo

Sondermaschinen, aber standardisiertes Sicherheitskonzept
Bin CE-Beauftragter mit Ursprung E-Konstruktion (wie wohl die meisten-komisch . . 😇)
Bei einer Maschine ohne Besonderheiten - also viel kopieren
- RB
- Sistema
- CE-Dokumente, Checklisten
- Begutachtung der Maschine
- "Einfache" Beratung / Rückfragen E-/M-Konstruktion, Dokumentation
- CE-Konfo usw.
- Dokumentenlenkung

ca. 30h - was knapp ist

Normenrecherche, Verbesserung CE-Prozeß, Informationsbeschaffung, Weiterentwickeln FuSi, Updates z.B. Sistema,
Seminare, Sonderprojekte kommt alles noch oben drauf.

MfG


----------



## stevenn (21 März 2022)

Profilator schrieb:


> Bei einer Maschine ohne Besonderheiten - also viel kopieren
> - RB
> - Sistema
> - CE-Dokumente, Checklisten
> ...


auch wenn viel kopiert wird, kann ich mir bei 30 h wirklich nicht vorstellen, dass da etwas vernünftiges raus kommt. aber ok, kann man so natürlich nicht wirklich einschätzen.ich dachte mit meinem ähnlichem Aufgabengebiet bin ich mit 80-100h schon knapp dran. aber wie schon geschrieben, das kann man so natürlich nicht wirklich abschätzen/vergleichen


----------



## nilpferd (21 März 2022)

Die 30 Stunden können wirklich nur mit C+P erreicht werden. So viel Zeit brauch ich bei normalem Umfang schon, um den Zulieferern bezüglich der Einbauerklärungen auf den Sack zu gehen, diese zu sichten, bewerten und einzupflegen.
Außer wir sprächen hier von einem Wasserkocher.
Der kriegt nur sein Bickerl.

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## s_kraut (7 April 2022)

Was gebt ihr dem Kunden in die Hand für die wiederkehrenden Prüfungen? Oder lasst ihr es seine Sorge sein?


----------



## JesperMP (7 April 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Was gebt ihr dem Kunden in die Hand für die wiederkehrenden Prüfungen? Oder lasst ihr es seine Sorge sein?


Was meinst du mit wiederkehrender Prüfungen ?
Meinst du regelmässige Checken von die Sicherheitsmassnahmen ?
In die Bedienungsanleitung muss aufgelistet werden was der Kunde regelmässig checken muss, und mit welchen Interval. Aber es ist die Verantwortlichkeit von die Kunde dass die Checks durchgeführt werden.


----------



## s_kraut (7 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit wiederkehrender Prüfungen ?
> Meinst du regelmässige Checken von die Sicherheitsmassnahmen ?


Genau


JesperMP schrieb:


> In die Bedienungsanleitung muss aufgelistet werden was der Kunde regelmässig checken muss, und mit welchen Interval. Aber es ist die Verantwortlichkeit von die Kunde dass die Checks durchgeführt werden.


Das machen wir auch, wobei wir nur anhand der verwendeten Komponenten Empfehlungen abgeben und den Kunden auffordern anhand der Prüfergebnisse die Prüfintervalle ggf. anzupassen.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat neulich eine Palettierstation mit Roboter bekommen, mit dem Hinweis dass er jährlich die Sicherheitsfunktionen prüfen soll. Aber ohne Prüfprotokolle..


----------



## stevenn (8 April 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Das machen wir auch, wobei wir nur anhand der verwendeten Komponenten Empfehlungen abgeben und den Kunden auffordern anhand der Prüfergebnisse die Prüfintervalle ggf. anzupassen.
> Ein Bekannter von mir hat neulich eine Palettierstation mit Roboter bekommen, mit dem Hinweis dass er jährlich die Sicherheitsfunktionen prüfen soll. Aber ohne Prüfprotokolle..


In den Betriebsanleitungen der Sicherheitsbauteilen selbst findest du schon Vorgaben darüber.Protokolle sind da auch keine dabei


----------



## JesperMP (8 April 2022)

Ob es erlaubt ist einfach die Anleitungen von die einzelne Komponenten als die Empfehlungen für die End-Kunde zu verwenden ? Keine Ahnung. Ich finde es bedenklich. Ein Sicherheitskreis kann ja relativ komplex sein.
Wenn mehrere Sicherheitskreise mit einander verknüpft sind, dann ist die Reihenfolge mit welche Aktuator betätigt wird mit welche Kreise ausschalten muss für die Instandhalter nicht offenbar.
So viel Arbeit ist es ja auch nicht die Sicherheitskreise aufzulisten, und wie man die korrekte Funktion erkennt.

Wir machen keine Protokolle, nur eine Liste mit was getestet werden muss, eine minimale Anleitung und das Interval.


----------



## stevenn (8 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wir machen keine Protokolle, nur eine Liste mit was getestet werden muss, eine minimale Anleitung und das Interval.


und bei dem Intervall musst du dich mindestens an die Vorgaben des Sicherheitsbauteilherstellers halten. Wenn dieser schreibt "alle 6 Monate testen" darfst du nicht schreiben "alle 12 Monate testen". natürlich können Sicherheitsfunktionen komplexer sein, aber in den Anleitungen der z.B. Sicherheitsschalter stehen schon mal Werte drin.
Aber wir weichen schon wieder sehr von der Ursprungsfrage ab, bitte für dieses Thema einen neuen Thread aufmachen!


----------



## s_kraut (8 April 2022)

Mach ich @Admin vielleicht könntet ihr die Beiträge ab #34 umleiten in 




__





						Betreiber-Doku für wiederkehrende Prüfung der funktionalen Sicherheit
					

Was gebt ihr dem Kunden in die Hand für die wiederkehrenden Prüfungen? Oder lasst ihr es seine Sorge sein?




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## formulator (11 April 2022)

Wir stellen hauptsächlich Prüfstände für den Eigengebrauch her. Einige wenige im Jahr auch für externe Kunden. Diese Prüfstände sind alles Sondermaschinen und jeder ist ein Unikat, wobei jeder natürlich auch einige standardisierte Funktionsblöcke hat. Ich bin als Einzelkämpfer unterwegs und bin für folgende Aufgaben zuständig:

Risikobeurteilung zusammen mit den Konstruktionsabteilungen. Wobei die Ausarbeitung bei mir bleibt.
Konstruktionsabteilungen beraten und über Änderungen (Normen, Richtlinien) informieren.
Erstellung des Funktionsplans und der Blockdiagramme sowie Berechnung der Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit mit SISTEMA.
Überprüfung der PNOZmulti Programmierung,
Validierung der Sicherheitsfunktionen am Prüfstand,
Erstellen der Betriebsanleitung sowie
der Konformitätserklärung.
Beratung der Verantwortlichen in der Produktion bei Veränderung / Erweiterung von bestehenden Prüfständen.
 Je nach Ausgestaltung des Prüfstandes setze ich dabei bis zu 130h Stunden an, wobei der Hauptanteil von 80h bei der Risikobeurteilung liegt.

Grüße
formulator


----------

